# 2008 Cub Cadet 2554 review



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Bought this in '09 as a left-over '08 model.

Pros:
-Lot of tractor for the $$
-Excellent cut
-Good forward speed. Not fast but certainly not slow. 
-Comfortable layout for tall owners
-fairly sharp steering
-Starts very easily
-Rev Tec mowing-in-reverse option is fantastic. Set it once and you can mow in reverse at any time while mowing.
-Very good traction on uneven terrain
-Deck wash system works very well(for me anyway...heard others say differently)

Cons:
-reverse pedal linkage system is a bad design. However it can be adjusted to allow more reverse speed easily. Still, a different system would be better.
-Don't like the parking brake engine shut off feature but all tractors have this now.

50 hours so far and no problems at all

Hope it holds the value my 20 year old Cub 1872 did. Wish I could have kept it.


----------

